# niceic



## backtoback (Jan 2, 2009)

Anyone thinking of getting out of the niceic or giving up sparking.Drop me a line as Iam intrested in paying cash for your niceic accreditation whether it is domestic installer or approved contractor.


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

Dont think it works lke that,
1, the redgistration is to the company name (t/as etc)
2, without an approved qualifying manager in place the original registraion is revoked.
3, you would have to pay to assess a new qualifying manager as he is the person who is assesssed on his abilty as an overviewer.


----------



## backtoback (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi Cornish,
Thanks for your reply.
The way to todo it is to make the person wanting to take over the niceic accreditation become the new qs.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

this has all the smell of something amiss,why would you want to become a Qs for someone else and then take over their membership.

unless your going to do something dodgy,why not sign up in your own right.


----------



## backtoback (Jan 2, 2009)

LOL Nothing fishy at all.It just comes down to not having enough jobs to show the niceic for full memebership thats all.So basically looking to take over someones niceic off there hands if they want rid


----------



## septiclecky (Oct 17, 2008)

backtoback said:


> Anyone thinking of getting out of the niceic or giving up sparking.Drop me a line as Iam intrested in paying cash for your niceic accreditation whether it is domestic installer or approved contractor.


You can't take over someone else's accreditation like you think, whether it is NIC, NAPIT or Elecsa. You have to show the scheme provider that you are competant person to become a member along with having the correct documents eg copies of the regs, memoradum of electricity at work regs and others. 

Also they want to see the work YOU have carried out is up to standard to apply not someone else's


----------

